# Koopor 60w TC (Black Edition) - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (23/9/15)

Our most popular selling TC Mini is now available in black and damn she looks sexy!!!

Koopor is a collaboration between Smok and USA based company Koopor. Designed by vapers for vapers this device at it's price point is ready to take the world by storm. We have been using a unit for the past week and it performs on every level, looks great, is simple to use and is packed with a list of features that some high end mods don't have.

The Koopor Mini is one of the most compact & feature-packed regulated box mods at it's price point.

Featuring an industrial design, the Koopor Mini is made from solid stainless steel. The 60 Watt capable device has been built with temperature control & limitation at the forefront of its design.

Specs:

Size: 83.8 x 41 x 24.5mm

Free funky charcoal industrial sleeve

Support Nickel and Titanium

High quality 304 Stainless Steel and Zinc Alloy

Magnetic battery cover

Output Power: 6W-60W

TC Mode: 0.06Ω-2.0Ω

VW Mode: 0.1Ω-3.0Ω

Temperature Control Range: 200°F-600°F/ 100°C-315°C

Small in size and easy to carry

Plenty of vent holes to keep the device cool

Single 18650 (not included)

Usb port for future firmware upgrades only (no usb charging)


Includes:
1 x Koopor Black Mini 60W Box Mod (Battery Not Included)
1 x User Manual
1 x Warranty Card
1 x Black Silicone Mod Case

Get yours here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/black-edition-koopor-60w-tc


----------

